# Spielt Ihr die Tages-Quests auf der Sonnenbrunnen-Insel?



## Dargrimm (31. März 2008)

*Herzlich willkommen zur wöchentlichen buffed-Umfrage.*

*Worum geht's überhaupt?*
In diesem Forum stellen wir Euch regelmäßig neue Fragen rund um die Welt der Online-Rollenspiele. 
Die Ergebnisse besprechen wir übrigens jeden Freitag in unserer wöchentlichen MP3-Talkrunde, dem buffedCast (HIER KLICKEN).

*Das Thema der Woche:*
In dieser Woche wollen wir wissen, ob Ihr die neuen täglichen Quests auf der Sonnenbrunnen-Insel erledigt. 

Viel Spaß beim Abstimmen und Kommentieren wünscht
Euer buffed-Team

p.s.: Hier findet Ihr das Ergebnis der letzten Umfrage.
Den aktuellen Stand im Server-Wettkampf um die Sonnenbrunnen-Insel findet Ihr auf unserer Übersichtsseite.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (31. März 2008)

ich würde sie machen wenn ich nicht im moment inaktiv wäre.
ich hab aber trotzdem mal "Nein, ich haue lieber PvP-geflaggte Gegenspieler um. Hehe." genommen, weil es sich auf nen pvp server nicht vermeiden ließe spieler umzuhauen.

Edit: firstes mal first juhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melian (31. März 2008)

Ich spiele sie, wenn ich zeit habe. diese antwort gibts leider nicht.


----------



## Arondor (31. März 2008)

Ich haue zur Zeit lieber PvP gegner um weil ich vorletze Woche mit meinem ersten char endlich 70 wurde *stolz* und jetzt kräftig am Ehre machen bin für mein S1 set 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mgh (31. März 2008)

haha s1 =?
dachte gibts nimma !
 und ja die quests sind das erste was ich mach wenn ich einlogge
mfg
MGH


----------



## Besistic (31. März 2008)

hi,
hab mal nicht abgestimmt,
weil,
ich würde die q's ja gerne mal machen, aber leider noch keine 70 mit dem neuen main. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wenn ich 70 bin werd ich sicher mal welche machen.

dann noch denen viel spaß, die dort questen können und den anderen beim lvln


----------



## Therealdead (31. März 2008)

Ich versuche die Dailys jeden Tag zu machen, denn erstens kommt unser Server so weiter und zweitens liegen die Dailys auf der Insel nah beeinander so das man sie beqeum erledigen kann und man nicht ewig herumfliefen muss. Das ist sehr zeitsparend und bringt gut Gold  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So kann man die Dailys wie gesagt auch in der Woche mal schnell machen, wenn man nicht so viel Zeit hat

Insgesamt find ich die Insel ne coole Sache!

Mfg Dead

@ mgh: Wieder einer von den massen an Leuten die nicht richtig Lesen/Zühoren/sich erkundigen......
Es wurde nie behauptet das es S2 mit Patch 2.4 gibt, sondern das es S2 für Ehre gibt wenn die S4 Saison startet. Dies hätte zu 2.4 passieren können ist es aber nicht.

Das ist es nix gegen dich wollt es dich nur wissen lassen, da es viele Leute gibt die jetzt sagen "Eh es sollte doch S2 für Ehre geben" oder so was ähnliches.


----------



## Gryphus (31. März 2008)

Noch nicht, ich mag keine überfüllten Quest-Gebiete.

Ich habe noch andere Baustellen die ich erst mal fertig bekommen will. Und als Heiler geht mir dieser dauer PVP daoben auf den S..k


----------



## Megamage (31. März 2008)

Ich noch nicht ich mag keine überfüllten Gebiete!
Ich mache lieber die Tagesquests die ich kenne!


----------



## Fighter_XP (31. März 2008)

hmm

ich hab 
Ja bis Phase drei! Dann gibt es die besten Belohnungen! 	 [ 0 ]  	** [0.00%]
gevotet ... nur hat das meine Wahl nicht einbezogen o0


----------



## Borgut Kopfmoscha (31. März 2008)

Ich hab : Sicher , solange es Gold und Ruf gibt.Da ich als Defftank so oder so kaum Gold habe.Obwohl ich auch die Phase 3 mögen werde , wegen den neuen Items.Aber die Super Hyper Dupper Equipten Leute werden sich wieder alles abgreifen und wir die durchschnitsspieler kommen wieder nicht hinterher.
So das wäre eigentlich meine Meinung zu diesem Thema.


----------



## Generador (31. März 2008)

Ich hab mal Antwort 1 gewählt aber leider wird mein Realm da nicht dabei sein
Aktuell ist Die Aldor auf dem letzten Platz und ich denke das wird sich auch nicht ändern


----------



## RedCroft (31. März 2008)

hey,

mache die auch jeden tag , erstens is iwann die insel komplett ausgebaut und fürs gold / ehre belohnungen etc. lohnt es sich eigendlich sehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mFg

RedCroft von Kel'Thuzad


----------



## Gamerhenne (31. März 2008)

ich hänge dem "Mob" die sich alle bereits seit längerem in der Scherbenwelt und jetzt auch noch auf der Sonnenbrunnen-Insel kloppen um etwa 1 Jahr hinterher *G*. Mein momentaner Main ist grad mal 53 ( obwohl ich seit der ersten Woche spiele ) und wird wohl erst weiß Göttin wann durchs Portal gehen, deswegen mach ich mir aber keinen Kopf, ich hoffe nur, Blizz schließt die WoW Server nicht für immer, ehe ich doch noch alles gesehen habe ;oD

Nachtrag: Ok, ich hatte schon mal einen anderen Char ( 60 ) in der Scherbenwelt, aber den hab ich gelöscht


----------



## Sempai02 (31. März 2008)

Ich habe diesmal nichts angekreuzt,da ein Punkt fehlt: "Ja, ich mache die Tagsquests rund um den Sonnenbrunnen, da mir die Story so gut gefällt." 

Nachdem nämlich Ogri'la und Skettis eher mau waren,macht es richtig Spaß,gemeinsam dafür zu kämpfen,dass die Legion am Sonnenbrunnen aufgehalten wird. Gerade als Blutelf hat man daran ein Interesse,da die Heimat ja als erstes brennen würde.


----------



## Galdos (31. März 2008)

Ich hab mal für "Sicher, so lange es Gold und Ruf gibt" gestimmt, da dies meiner Einstellung am nächsten kommt. Ich mache Dailies wenn ich Zeit und Lust habe, daher sollten sie auch nicht zu viel Zeit in Anspruch nehmen, ein Kriterium, dass die meisten neuen Dailies in Patch 2.4 (und damit auf der Sonnenbrunnen-Insel) erfüllen. Der steigende Ruf und das Vorantreiben der Entwicklung des Postens ist ein schöner Nebeneffekt, insbesondere das Gefühl, wirklich zum Kampf gegen die Brennende Legion etwas beizutragen, indem man die Daily-Quests erfüllt, ist mal eine schöne kleine Abwechlsung im WoW-Leben (erinnert ja etwas an die Öffnung von Ahn´Qiraj 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und kann von Blizz gerne mal öfter durchgeführt werden (aber immer das gleiche Schema F wäre auch hier nach kurzer Zeit langweilig, Kreativität ist gefragt^^).

MfG


----------



## Tafkatb (31. März 2008)

Ich find die neuen Quests Klasse vorallem kann man nun auch mit wenig aufwand an unmengen Gold kommen, ausserdem finde ich die Idee neue Quests erst durch die gemeinsame Arbeit des gesamten Servers verschalten zu müssen wirklich gut ist halt mal was anderes


----------



## Pomela (1. April 2008)

> Ja klar, schliesslich soll mein Server der erste sein, der die Insel komplett ausgebaut hat!


der erste wird es nicht sein.. deshalb würde folgende Antwort eher passen: mein Server soll nicht der letzte sein und schon gar nicht von Blizz freigeschaltet werden müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flintius (1. April 2008)

Ich mache die Tages quest, weil ich nicht will das wir freigeschaltet werden.

Im übrigen will ich das schnell Flug Mount haben, also bin ich fast nur am Tagesquesten. und knapp 2Std. ca. 150g (mit den Loots) ist nicht zu verachten.

Meine Route in Kurzform: in Shatt die Quests annehmen, Skettis Eierbomben (wenn er da ist auch bie begleid quest), Nagrand (eve koch quest) das mit der brille, Ogrila vier Quests, weiter zum landplatz die manazellen, auf nach Nethersturm den Plan, und dann die beiden auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel. Dann alles in Shatt abgeben port nach IF und dann zur insel. dort die vier Daily`s machen und fertig.

Wir machen das Gilden intern, in gemütlichen Fünfer gruppen. spart zeit und geht schnell


----------



## Antimon (1. April 2008)

Endlich mal wieder ne kleine Area, in der man ordentlich Horde kloppen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In 3h kommen da schnell mal 80 kills zusammen. Wieso sollte ich also
langweilige Dailyquests machen, wenn man dafür lustig Horde ärgern kann?


----------



## Tja (1. April 2008)

Die Zone ist wirklich toll geworden, großes Kompliment an Blizzard. Ich spiele die Tagesquests wegen Geld und Ruf. Auf die neuen "jeder Vollgimp läuft bald mit T6 Niveau rum Gegenstände" habe ich keine Lust. 

Auch finde ich es unfair, dass Blizzard die Raidbosse über den Phasenfortschritt freischalten lässt. So sind Elite-Gilden deren Server weit hinten ist chancenlos - und das hat dann mit ordentlichem Wettbewerb nichts mehr zu tun.


----------



## Sempai02 (1. April 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> Die Zone ist wirklich toll geworden, großes Kompliment an Blizzard. Ich spiele die Tagesquests wegen Geld und Ruf. Auf die neuen "jeder Vollgimp läuft bald mit T6 Niveau rum Gegenstände" habe ich keine Lust.
> 
> Auch finde ich es unfair, dass Blizzard die Raidbosse über den Phasenfortschritt freischalten lässt. So sind Elite-Gilden deren Server weit hinten ist chancenlos - und das hat dann mit ordentlichem Wettbewerb nichts mehr zu tun.



Ich finde das eher gut,da WoW ja auch ein Spiel sein soll,wo viele zusammen etwas bewirken. Und gerade bei so einem Event bewirken die Leute auf dem Server auch was und nicht nur 1-2 "Elitegilden",die mit 25 Mann einsam durch Instanzen ziehen.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (1. April 2008)

ich hab dat mit gold und ruf angekreuzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mache wie es meine zeit zulässt so ziemlich alle tagesquest weil ich erst seit 2-3 wochen 70 bin und noch 2kk gold für mein epic brauche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  bzw 500 weil ich 1500 von nem kumpel geliehen bekomme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhenaya (1. April 2008)

mich interessiert in erster linie der ruf, ich will die epischen amulette abstauben :>


----------



## Guinsoo2982 (1. April 2008)

Also ich mache die neuen Quests gerne weil ich an einem Tag 3 Abzeichen der Gerechtigkeit aus den Packeten rausgeholt habe

Außerdem bekomm ich da gut Ruf und Gold

Allg.: Der Patch hat sich gelohnt XD


----------



## Pi91 (1. April 2008)

Sonnenbrunnen? Kenn' ich nicht.
Bin gegen Tagesquests, ich hab damit zwar teilweise mein zweites fliegendes Epicmoped finanziert, aber sie hängen mir einfach zum Hals raus, jeden Tag das gleiche...


----------



## Aschingrai (1. April 2008)

was ist mit 

"Ich habe noch keinen 70iger und kann deshalb das noch nicht machen?"


Wie in meinem Falle^^
Aber würd schon gern mal mithelfen


----------



## Tünnes (2. April 2008)

Mir machen die Dialys voll Spaß. Mach ich jeden Tag wieder gern aufs neue vor allem weil ich farmen total langweilig finde und dailys eine super möglichkeit sind an Gold zu kommen.Ausserdem gibs ja noch den ansporn das der Server weiterkommt und man Ruf bekommt.

Zu tja: was interessieren mich "elite" Gilden und Ihr Wettbewerb? Ausser jeden abend raiden gehen, worauf ich gar kein Bock hätte, können die auch nicht mehr als andere.


----------



## airace (2. April 2008)

ich gehe da eigentlich nur zum PvP hin^^ ein bschen horde kloppen ist doch lustig und dabei kann man nett ehre bekommen und nachts mach ich die quest aber meistens PvP ^^


----------



## Meela (2. April 2008)

Auch wenn ich meinen Server gerne unterstütze, aber ich habe nicht jeden Tag die Zeit die Quests zu machen. Ich mache die Quests nicht um irgendwann die "fetten Epixxx" abstauben zu können, sondern weil mir das Ambiente dort gefällt und es eine nette Goldeinnahmequelle ist.


----------



## Shrukan (2. April 2008)

Momentan mache ich die Quests in erster Linie für Ruf & Gold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wobei ich auch gerne die neuen Gegenstände freigespielt hätte.

Ich denke die Mehrheit sieht das genauso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wer verzichtet schon freiwillig auf Gold -hust- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nikotinzwerg (2. April 2008)

also ich hab mal nummer 1 gewählt, leider ist der fortschritt nicht so umwerfend
die ersten paar tage ist es recht flott gegangen, jetzt bei phase 2 kommt es mir vor als würde es immer langsamer voran gehen

dazu kommt, natürlich, dass man hero-marken bekommen kann

anfänglich hab ich es noch mit beiden 70igern gemacht, jetzt bleibt mir leider nur zeit für einen durchgang


----------



## Erital (2. April 2008)

Die Quests sind ja gut und schön... aber was mir nicht dabei gefällt sind die damit verbundenen Preisstagnierungen von Arkanem Staub im AH... jetzt muss ich wohl noch etwas länger mit mienem Twink sparen für den Epicflugesel -.- . Ach ne, das waren ja die neuen Dailys in Shatt. Trotzdem hängt das ja mit dem neuen Gebiet zusammen.
Zur Umfrage: Ich nehm das Gold undden Ruf gern mit, wenigstens als kleinem Ausgleich und die Quests liegen schön nah beieinander.


----------



## Minastirit (2. April 2008)

Pvp server und ist trozdem nicht auf dem letzten platz ^^ 

Für Gold und Ruf macht man alles ^^ und in phase 4 gibts dann mehr zu kaufen (juwi rezepte und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

vlt mach ich noch ehrfürchtig wenn ich respektvoll bin gibt tollen wappenrock da^^


----------



## Würmchen (2. April 2008)

ich mache die Tages quest mit 2-4 chars täglich, nicht weil ich will das mein server der erste ist

sondern sind schnelle 120-130g pro char und den ruf brauch ich auch bei manchen sachen
wenn ich frei hätte würde ich das sogar mit alle 7 machen, aber dann denke ich wirds schnell öde und mit holy pala oder deff krieger wirds wohl auch bissle langsam gehen


----------



## Firun (2. April 2008)

Huhu,

also die Tagesquests werden auf alle Fälle gemacht solange es Gold und Ruf gibt, und das man nebenbei noch ein Paar Allys klatschen kann macht doch jeden Glücklich oder ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nein im ernst, bei uns auf dem Server Kult der Verdammten [RPPVP] geht es sehr Human zu was die TagesQuests angeht, da sieht man schon öffters mal das sich die beiden Fraktionen tatkräftig zur seite stehen, alle wollen halt in die nächste Phase kommen und da hilft man sich wo es nur geht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mofriese (2. April 2008)

Muss leider Ehrfürchtig sein für meinen Alchi-Stein... und das Gold kann natürlich auch nicht schaden, also: Klar! Solange es Gold und Ruf gibt!


----------



## Milvy (3. April 2008)

Also ich bin noch nicht da unterwegs. 
1. Nicht genügend Zeit
2. In China sind sooo viele 70iger da kann man einfach nich ordentlich Questen (spiel ja von China aus auf Chinesischen Servern) 
3. Mein Charakter hier ist auch erst 44. Aber es wird.

Nunja und wenn ich dann endlich mal 70 bin komm vorher die ganzen anderen Questgebiete und so. Also,dauert noch seine Zeit...
So wie ich das einschätzen kann, ist die Insel wirklich ziemlich voll und das ist ziemlich Nerfig. Praktisch ist allerdings das es dafür dann Gold gibt und natürlich Ruf womit dann ja die Händer und neue Tagesquest nach ner Weile freigeschaltet werden.. daher sollte man dann eher, wie ich finde, eher mit der Horde bzw. der Allianz zusammen Arbeiten so wie damals Bei AQ und so. 

Liebe Grüße,
Milvy aka. The Nut


----------



## Josey (3. April 2008)

In der Woche habe ich leider keine Zeit aber am WE mache ich soviele Dailys wie es meine Zeit hergibt - leider ist der Zeitaufwand mit einem Holypriest enorm für so ein paar dailys  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... wie wäre es mal mit qs wo man die möglichkeit hat die mobs nicht zu killen sondern sie zu heilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Phobius (3. April 2008)

Ja ich bin da recht aktiv dabei ^^

Erstens denke ich dass es jedem etwas bringt wenn man das flott voran treibt.
Zweitens ist der Alchimiestein einfach nur *lechz* ^^
Das Gold nehm ich sowieso gerne mit, hab immer noch kein Epic fliegen *Ecke such und Hut aufsetz*
Und ich muss sagen die sind eigentlich recht angenehm und schnell zu erledigen wenn man zu Zeiten Online ist wo sich nicht der halbe Realm auf der Insel rumtreibt ^^


----------



## Gwynny (4. April 2008)

Ja kler, mein Freund und ich machen sie jeden Tag mit 2-3 Chars, schließlich fällt das Gold ja nicht von den Bäumen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Ladria (4. April 2008)

logo werden die gemacht weil:
-ich find selbst für einen healchar gehen sie schnell
-sie bringen das nötige "kleingold" ein
-die questideen find ich auch nett-besonders die idee die stadt zurückerobern zu müssen, ist was feines

und natürlich um die weiteren bosse frei zu schalten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. April 2008)

raiden brauch gold, also nimtm man die billigen schnellen tagesq da mit. gab ja selten soviele davon.


----------



## Guinnevere (9. April 2008)

Ach..is mir viel zu viel los da...da gibts bei mir nur daumenkino *g* ausserdem wird dort eh nur gemetzelt -.-


----------



## Zidinjo (9. April 2008)

Die Tagesquest sind eigentlich sehr einfach. Schnell Gold usw. Aber finde das die Tagesquest immer langweilig werden. Sollen mal was neues machen.


----------



## simion (31. Mai 2008)

Bei den Quests gibt es das meiste Gold. Warum sollte man die also nicht machen?


----------



## dobro (31. Mai 2008)

Klar mach ich die ! Wenig Aufwand und gutes Gold =)


----------



## Lilynight (19. Juni 2008)

*Ja, klae! Zwar nciht unbedingt jeden Tag, denn auf Dauer verbreitet sich die Monotonie aus. Aber, in großem und ganzem finde ich sehr gut da man schnell sein Goldbeutel auffüllen kann und auch den Ruf steigern kann. Zbs Zalynda ist heute auf der Sonnenbrunnen - Insel Respektvoll geworden und konnte sich damit einen wesentlich besseren Streitkolben für Heilerklasse abholen^^! Mit sicherheit hätte ihr etwas epsiches viel besser grfallen, aber das muss noch eien Weile warten und den  Ruf bis zu der nächste Stuffe ankurbeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.*


----------

